# The Official Sixers Watch Thread



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*14-9 in this stretch. 16th pick* 

Mon 7 @ Miami 7:30pm CSN NBALP *L 100-108* 
Tue 8 Golden State 7:00pm CSN NBALP *L 85-104*
Fri 11 Charlotte 7:00pm CSN NBALP *W 112-80 *
Sun 13 @ Toronto 6:00pm CSN NBALP, TSN * L 128-110* :biggrin: 
Tue 15 L.A. Lakers 7:00pm CSN NBALP * W 91-108*
Fri 18 @ Cleveland 7:30pm CSN NBALP * W 93-81* 
Sat 19 Chicago 7:00pm CSN NBALP * L 88-94*
Wed 23 Detroit 8:00pm CSN ESPN *W 107-84*
Fri 25 Toronto 7:00pm CSN NBALP, SCORE *W 103-101*
Sun 27 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm CSN ESPN * W 96-89*
Mon 28 @ Sacramento 10:00pm WPSG NBALP *L 109-118*
Wed 30 @ Phoenix 10:00pm CSN ESPN * L 87-116 Thanks Steve* 

Fri 1 Dallas 7:00pm CSN NBALP * L 100-83*
Sun 3 @ Boston 1:00pm -- ABC * W 97-93*
Wed 6 Charlotte 7:00pm CSN NBALP * W 103-106* Iverson 48
Fri 8 Cleveland 7:00pm CSN NBALP *W 103-98*
Sat 9 @ Washington 7:00pm CSN NBATVHighDef *w 112-106*
Tue 12 Boston 7:00pm CSN NBATVHighDef *L 105-98*
Thu 14 Miami 8:00pm -- TNT * W 119-126*
Fri 15 @ Indiana 8:00pm CSN NBALP *W 90-86*
Sun 17 @ New Jersey 6:00pm CSN NBATV *L 83-104*
Mon 18 Milwaukee 7:00pm CSN NBALP * W 106-122*
Wed 20 Atlanta 7:00pm CSN NBALP * W 86-110*

With 23 games to go, most of them look winnable. I only see PHX, DAL, MIA (2) AND DET as the very tough opponents.

However, they also have six back-to-backs:

Home to GS after being @ MIA
Home to CHI after being @ CLE
@ Sac after being @ LAL
@ WAS after being home to CLE
@ IND after being home to Miami
Home to MIL after being @ NJ


Damn. They are in the playoffs, 16th pick.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Monday March 7, 2005.

Philly is tied with Indiana for the 8th seed in the playoffs, thereby solidifying that we get their pick to if they get in the playoffs, however....

-Yesterday (before Indiana loss) Philly was a out of the playoffs (9th). the only non-playoff teams with better records were Min. and Denver, meaning that the lotto postion would seed Philly 12th, thereby allowing them to keep their protected pick 

Go Philly!!!!!!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i thought the pick was top 8 protected. is it top 12?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

crimedog said:


> i thought the pick was top 8 protected. is it top 12?


_Toronto receives a 2005 Philadelphia first-round pick. (Protected through No. 8 in 2005, No. 5 in 2006 and unprotected in 2007.) (Vince Carter trade 121704) Via New Jersey. [New Jersey Nets receives a future Philadelphia first -round pick (Kenyon Martin 071504). via Denver receives a future (conditional) Philadelphia first-round pick. (Posey trade 121802)]_

http://www.nbadraft.net/draftnotes.asp#tor121704


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

im guessing Philly decides when to give us the pick right? because if soo i think we should gamble and wait until next year or even the year after to take the philly pick..i think if they make the playoffs this year...the only place they can go is down...they dont have the space to sign any big name free agents with Webber and AI on their roster...and over time i think the 2 players will become more and more peeved with each other...seeing as they will not have as much sucess.....


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

no they have to give it to us this year unless they do worse than eight, period.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

oh sweet, it's top 8 not top 12

things are looking good, then ! :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If the season ended today, the Sixers would get the 12th pick overall right?
And we'd get something like the 8th pick.
That's not too bad.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> If the season ended today, the Sixers would get the 12th pick overall right?
> And we'd get something like the 8th pick.
> That's not too bad.


it seesm we always get screwed with the lottery tho, i hope this year we move up further than expected


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Primetime23 said:


> it seesm we always get screwed with the lottery tho, i hope this year we move up further than expected


 Yep, and I certainly hope the Sixers don't. That would be hell.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

i think we have to give our first round pick to the bobcats but it's lottery protected...from the lamond murray deal


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

sammysamosa said:


> i think we have to give our first round pick to the bobcats but it's lottery protected...from the lamond murray deal


Top 17-protected. No worries.

Ideally Philly misses the playoffs. I don't think we have to worry about them being in the top 8 picks.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

TRON said:


> oh sweet, it's top 8 not top 12
> 
> things are looking good, then ! :biggrin:


Yeah, don't root for PHI, root for Indy and *arg* NJ.

I am also rooting on NYK and MIL, even though it pains me to do so for the former.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Yeah, don't root for PHI, root for Indy and *arg* NJ.
> 
> I am also rooting on NYK and MIL, even though it pains me to do so for the former.


Root for LAC as well.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Yep,

As strange as it sounds we should all be rooting for NY, NJ, MIL to win as many games as possible. If the Raps take care of business as I suggest in the other thread then they should take the 8 seed anyway, but if the Raps don't make the playoffs (more likely) we could quickly fall past NY, NJ, MIL and get a real nice lotto seeding.

Can't root for IND or PHI though. We nee their help to get that 8 seed.

Whenever these teams play each other we root for the lower team to win.

By the way BUTR, I only count 5 or 6 easy games on that PHI schedule. Not many gimmees there.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Turkish Delight !*
> Root for LAC as well.


If L.A, NY, NJ and MiLwaukee can go on a run, that would secure Toronto the 7th seed going into the lotto

I thought Portland or Utah would have improved, but it looks like they will finish with worst records than T.O


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Portland is intentionally tanking this season. That is why they fired Cheeks and put in a front office exec instead of letting an assistant take over.

Utah is just having major problems. Bad signing in Okur, injury to Lopez, Boozer unhappy, and not much production out of their rookies.

Clippers are the Clippers. Wouldn't be a lotto without them there. I think they would just cancel the whole event. They really tanked at the end of last year too.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Philly lost again, tonight to Golden State. Iverson went his typical 10/25 from the field for 33, Webber went 3/12 plus 5 boards, and the second-highest scorer on the team was Korver with 13.

Golden State's starting lineup combined for 36 rebounds!

The Sixers are 3-4 with Webber thus far.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice to see the loss to golden state, which had to be expected on a back to back. Webber played like crap and was even booed a bit.

Up next are the Bobcats, who gave the T-wolves a good run tonight, then us (in one of the only games I will be hoping we win the rest of the way). Good luck to Webber keeping up with Bosh and Okafor.

Pacers, Knicks, Clippers and Bucks also won tonight. 

Also, just wanted to comment on the Denver pick- I'm cheering for them to make playoffs this year as teams like GS, Utah, LAC, and others could surge past them into the playoffs next year unless they add the right players through the draft and free agency. And what are the chances that Camby has another healthy season?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Philly is having major problems. Reports are coming out that Webber is very unhappy with the coach and that there have already been team meetings about certain issues. Last night someone mentioned that Iverson and Webber were arguing. This is after 5 games together.

Looks like Philly has bought themselves a cancer, and shipped out Raptor killer Kenny Thomas in the process. Iverson proves yet again that he cannot co-exist with another legit scorer. Webber needs to hold the ball too much. That's why he didn't work well with Peja.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

What a bunch of egos, rediculous

Iverson and webber fighting??? HAHAHAHAHAHAH
Webber Getting BOOd? hahahahah

Just let them stay at least consistent in winning and losing losing, that 12th pick is looking solid right now :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Kings play revolved around their big men, they were all getting lots of touches, and that's why Webber benefited from it. In Philly, Iverson is hogging the ball, and Webber isn't getting the touches that he so desperately needs to be effective. 
With the way Kenny Thomas and Skinner have been playing, it doesn't seem like such a bad trade for the Kings after all.

Hopefully the Sixers can stay in the lottery.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> The Kings play revolved around their big men, they were all getting lots of touches, and that's why Webber benefited from it. In Philly, Iverson is hogging the ball, and Webber isn't getting the touches that he so desperately needs to be effective.
> With the way Kenny Thomas and Skinner have been playing, it doesn't seem like such a bad trade for the Kings after all.
> 
> Hopefully the Sixers can stay in the lottery.


Raptors smoke'em.

I update the main page often.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Even with the Pacers severely handicapped, I don't see the Sixers making playoffs. I'm predicting the Nets move past them unless this loss can somehow rejuvenate them- and somehow I don't see Webber getting stronger down the stretch. Nets and Indiana play each other three more times and that series should hopefully push one of them beyond the sixers reach. 

:banana: 

We don't want the Nets getting a lotto pick anyway.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The Nets are a weird team. Check out their scores since the all-star break. They are 5-6 with all 6 losses being blowouts of 16 or more points. That can't be good, not even being competitive in their losses.

IND and ORL look like they will hold on. Each team has only 31 losses right now. They would have to seriously tank to fall out of the playoffs because I don't see any of TOR, PHI, NY, NJ, MIL ending up with more than 39-43 records.

Best case for the Raps would be 37 wins, with PHI, NY, NJ, MIL getting 38 and IND taking the 8 seed.

Gives the Raps something to build on for next year with improvement every year from 24 to 33 to 37 wins. And a great couple of draft picks.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> Yep,
> 
> As strange as it sounds we should all be rooting for NY, NJ, MIL to win as many games as possible. If the Raps take care of business as I suggest in the other thread then they should take the 8 seed anyway, but if the Raps don't make the playoffs (more likely) we could quickly fall past NY, NJ, MIL and get a real nice lotto seeding.
> 
> ...


Nah I meant really tough ones. It'll be a test.

Come on Indy!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

wow, i was never impressed of the duo between Webber/AI but i didn't think they'd be like this right off the bat...

:uhoh:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

IVERSON IS INJURED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

in last nights game allen iverson left for the locker room with a chip fracture in his thumb and is listed as day to day...this means philly losses and a better draft ranking...FOR US!!!!!!!!!!!

link 
http://www.courierpostonline.com/news/sports/s031605b.htm


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> IVERSON IS INJURED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> in last nights game allen iverson left for the locker room with a chip fracture in his thumb and is listed as day to day...this means philly losses and a better draft ranking...FOR US!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


We have to hope that he misses some games but returns after not too long. If Philly does too bad, like 8th worst or lower, then we lose the pick.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> We have to hope that he misses some games but returns after not too long. If Philly does too bad, like 8th worst or lower, then we lose the pick.


as long as philly loose enough to come down to a record to land them in that 9th spot ill be happy...but yah what ur saying is true....he cant be gone for a long time...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

My prediction is that Webber will get a chance to see the ball a little bit, and they might not do as bad as we hope. Then they can resume squabbling over it when AI returns. Hes a tough SOB and isn't likely to miss many games.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I hate to say it but this is bad news, they were bad enough with iverson and now well, u know. Hopefully webber can hold down the fort for a while


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Iverson is said to play through it. He's too tough to quit, especially after they stepped up to get him "help". Raps will be fine.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Damn, its going to be tough for Indy to hold on to that last spot, but with there defensive toughness, they might do it.

I've been cheering for the Knicks, Bucks, and Nets for the past 3 weeks now. I'm hoping one of those can surpass the 76ers, and right now it looks like the Knicks COULD do it if they keep up there stellar play and Philly drops a few in a row.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

76ers are officially in a playoff spot now. The Magic are in a nosedive.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ballyhoo said:


> 76ers are officially in a playoff spot now. The Magic are in a nosedive.


I don't buy it, yet. Richard Jefferson is back practising with NJ already.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I think he means that PHI is currently in the 8 spot, with ORL falling out of the playoffs. Not that they are a lock.

ORL is in big trouble. Just fired their coach. They could really go into the tank, or this could give them a short term boost.

We really need ORL and NJ to knock PHI into the lotto for us.

Raps still have a decent shot. I see 11 winnable games down the stretch. But they aren't showing any signs of being ready for a run and they need to go at least 11-7 to have a chance. Its basically over.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Right, I meant that as of now Philly is in 8th. The way the Magic are currently playing it doesn't look like they will turn it around, but by no means have the 76ers clinched anything.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Damn, Seattle is pulling away on Orl. NYK, MIL, NJ and IND all won tonight. But so did PHI.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well with Indiana jumping to 6th place, you have a clue of how tight the Eastern Conference is. It's going to be tough for Philly, but I think they'll be able to make it in 8th.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Webber was a non-factor again in the PHI win. They are clearly a weaker team than before the trade. They won't be making any major runs.

That cast should serve as a bulls-eye for other teams. If the refs are going to call touch fouls on AI anyway you might as well take a hard shot at that thumb when trying to strip the ball.

Hopefully ORL, NJ, or NY can pull it together enough to knock PHI back into the lotto.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahh no!



> NEW YORK, March 19 --Orlando’s Steve Francis has been suspended indefinitely without pay for kicking a photographer during last night’s game at Seattle, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Senior Vice President, Basketball Operations. The length of the suspension will be determined following further investigation. Francis will miss tonight's game against Portland.
> 
> The incident occurred with 8:57 remaining in the fourth quarter of Orlando’s 98-90 loss to the Sonics at Key Arena.


It's like everyone is _trying_ to help the Sixers make the playoffs!

Richard Jefferson--come back!

http://www.nba.com/news/francis_050319.html


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> It's like everyone is _trying_ to help the Sixers make the playoffs!
> 
> Richard Jefferson--come back!


Well I guess it's not working, becuase they aren't winning.
They lost to a depleted Bulls team in Philly tonight.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Webber was out of that PHI/CHI game with a 'left leg injury'. 

ORL won without Stevie last night.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Ahh no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused, wouldn't the Sixers making the playoffs be good for the Raps? Since then they'd definitely get the draft pick this year?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'm confused, wouldn't the Sixers making the playoffs be good for the Raps? Since then they'd definitely get the draft pick this year?



The Sixers pick is only Top 8 protected, if they miss the playoffs it would only be by a few games probably giving them a pick between 11-14. That pick then would be The Raps, I would like the # 12 pick instead of the #16 0r 17.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

My ideal situation (and I told madman this): Sixers have the 8th worst record in the league, Raptors the 9th. Raptors win the lottery, bumping the Sixers to the 9th pick and making them give up their lotto pick, all the while the Raptors have two top-10 picks in the draft, including a top-3 pick. 

But that just isn't happening, so I'd rather have the Sixers miss the playoffs. I'll settle for the 7th and 12th picks in the draft.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Two huge, winnable games coming up for the Sixers against the Lakers today, followed by Cwebb's former team. If the Sixers can gather some momentum here, they could end up in the 7th spot; if not, Orlando and the Nets still have a chance at 8th.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice night with IND, ORL and NJ winning while PHI loses.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good to see Orlando spank Atlanta. Even with Turkoglu and Christie out for the season, i still think that they can make a push for the playoffs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Holy ****, now Indiana loses Tinsley (again?). If they can hold on for 7th, Carlisle should get COY consideration. What a gritty team.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Holy ****, now Indiana loses Tinsley (again?). If they can hold on for 7th, Carlisle should get COY consideration. What a gritty team.


It's crazy how easy it would be for Philly if they could get their act together. Orlando is in a tailspin, Indiana has lost three starters, New Jersey is really up-and-down, Cleveland is starting to fade... all we can do is cross our fingers and hope that AI/C-Webb's newfound chemistry won't last.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Holy ****, now Indiana loses Tinsley (again?). If they can hold on for 7th, Carlisle should get COY consideration. What a gritty team.


They definately have battled this year. Tinsley has been out for more than 15 games in a row now I think. Jermaine O'Neal has been out for the last 12 games, and since his absence they have been 7-5.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Webber was injured in the Sixers loss at Phoenix last night.
Any news on how long he'll be out for?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Webber was injured in the Sixers loss at Phoenix last night.
> Any news on how long he'll be out for?


On realgm's wiretap, it says that Webber said he dislocated his shoulder, AND tweaked his right knee.

Doesn't sound good at all.. from a sixers perspective :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Indiana just beat Miami in overtime.
They had a 12-0 run in the middle of OT.
:eek8:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

wut... the fizzle...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> wut... the fizzle...


It was an unbelievable game.
The Pacers went on an 8-2 run in the final minute of the 4th quarter to force an overtime, and in the extra period, they just showed up to play.
It was great to watch Reggie, he made some fantastic shots down the stretch.


If Philly makes the playoffs, 8th is as high as they'll go.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> On realgm's wiretap, it says that Webber said he dislocated his shoulder, AND tweaked his right knee.
> 
> Doesn't sound good at all.. from a sixers perspective :biggrin:


That's bigtime right there.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vigilante said:


> On realgm's wiretap, it says that Webber said he dislocated his shoulder, AND tweaked his right knee.
> 
> Doesn't sound good at all.. from a sixers perspective :biggrin:


I never could wish an injury on another player, but this can't be bad news for Raptors fans, that's for sure.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You never know though, the Sixers have been just fine without C-Webb, even after the trade.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The only problem I see right now is that although Philly is having their own problems, the teams below them aren't doing any better. I don't think NJ or Orlando are going to be able to get passed Philly with the amount of games left. Which ever one of those teams makes it to the playoffs as 8th seed will just get crushed by Miami in the first round.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Tonight's Sched:

Dallas @ Philadelphia
Washington @ Orlando
New Jersey @ New York

If Dallas beats Philly (likely) and Orlando beats Washington (unlikely), Orlando and Philly move into a tie for the 8th playoff seed. If New Jersey wins and Philly loses, New Jersey climbs to within half a game of the Sixers.



The old broad is the Sixers, the table is playoff contention, and the Magic are the guy in the leisure suit.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

hahaha. Thats great

I like seeing people get kicked (if it's not real. Real kicking sucks. So do sports with kicking except football)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I dunno, the Sixers already beat the Pistons not too long ago, and they're at home for this one. That said, do they have Webber? Either way, it's not a write-off.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Sixers lost tonite, they were without Webber, unfortunately Orlando lost too and they have a pretty hard april schedule, lets just hope the Nets can win tonite


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

would you rather the nets win, or the knicks win, hoping that they can stay ahead of us in draft position, since we won tonight?

i think im going with the nets, they would be tied with philly then, right?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good loss for Philly tonight.
Go Nets!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Iverson with only 22 points in the game. He only played 30 minutes I think, looks like he was in foul trouble.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jersey could go as good as 8-2 or 9-1 with their easy schedule for the rest of the season. Great news for our draft, not such great news for Vince haters.

Philly doesn't have a very hard schedule either but I don't see them getting more than six wins (play Miami once, Boston twice, Washington once).

Orlando has a pretty hard schedule and they'll have a tough time getting five more wins.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Go Nets! It's their turn to be stuck in mediocrity. Impressive what they've done without RJ though, Frank is one hell of a coach.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and then you've got the Pacers beating the heat the other day. I wish they had Artest and a healthy JO to make them legimate playoff players for Reggie's last stand.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> and then you've got the Pacers beating the heat the other day. I wish they had Artest and a healthy JO to make them legimate playoff players for Reggie's last stand.


Yeah I've been talking about that all season in the Pacers forum. Right now the Pacers would be playing Detroit, it's going to be a tough series with Ron or JO, but I think they can make some noise. Reggie is going to be huge come playoff time, it's going to be fun to watch. Hopefully Tinsley can come back when the playoffs start, but right now Anthony Johnson is playing great so it doesn't really matter. 

Edit: One more thing, the Pacers have just passed the Cavs, and are now 6th in the East.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Iverson has a strained groin, and Orlando and New Jersey are both hot on Philly's heels. Orlando is only a game or so behind Philly for the eighth spot right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If the season ended today, the Sixers would have the 14th pick in the draft. Hopefully they can fall behind both Orlando and New Jersey down the stretch, and I'm hoping the Lakers can get by them as well.
It doesn't look like the Philly pick will get any higher than 11th.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Philly is playing Boston right now.
They outscored the Celtics 38-13 in the first quarter.
Philly is now leading by 10 at half time.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Amazing... Celtics down 26 in the 1st, they cut it to 10 at half.

-Petey


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Looks like Sixers is gonna beat the Celtics without Webber


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Philly ends up winning 97-93.

On a side note, Indiana continues to somehow win ball games. They just beat the Wizards in Washington, 79-76.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

:upset: Boston sucks - Boston Sucks - Boston SUCKS :upset:

What's the deal with Antoine Walker in civies?

Just the same, the Celtics a bunch of :curse: losers!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> On a side note, Indiana continues to somehow win ball games. They just beat the Wizards in Washington, 79-76.


just looking at that boxscore...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Iverson goes nuts. 48. Beat Charlotte.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

trick said:


> just looking at that boxscore...


Heh, it doesn't really matter as long as you have more than the other team.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixers won again today against the Bobcats improving their record to 37-37. If they win against the Cavaliers on Friday then they will move up to the seventh seed and an even lower pick for you guys.

*Go Sixers!!*


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think i'd be happy with 15 at this point. who knows, philly might do even better than that before it's all said and done. 

but this is supposed to be the "good" pick? some fans are gonna feel abandoned... lots of them... and the media'll have a field day forever. "look what vince is doing!!!" nonsense for the next 3-5 years. 

i'll be happy with 15. i think we desperately need a contributor from both slots. 

peace


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

ughhhhh.....I actually am rooting for the nets to overtake the sixers and the cavs and celts to do good. I hate that I am rooting for the nets but oh well.... Go Celts! Go Cavs!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Sixers beat the Cavs last night, and overtook them for the 7th spot in the East.
Not good news.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

no iverson, no webber, doesn't matter. another win for philly. 112-106 over the wizards. it's especially frustrating tonight given how the nets won and the cavs are in the process of winning. 

we gotta catch a break one of these days.

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ballocks said:


> no iverson, no webber, doesn't matter. another win for philly. 112-106 over the wizards. it's especially frustrating tonight given how the nets won and the cavs are in the process of winning.
> 
> we gotta catch a break one of these days.
> 
> peace


What's even worst is that the Bulls were winning by 5 going into the 4th quarter.
Philly is a lock for the playoffs now.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

That Was A Huge Win Tonight Versus The Wizards. BTW? Wuts Up Wit Those Wiz, They Strugglin Man... But U Can Tell Arenas Is Not.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Q8i said:


> That Was A Huge Win Tonight Versus The Wizards. BTW? Wuts Up Wit Those Wiz, They Strugglin Man... But U Can Tell Arenas Is Not.


They need Arenas back and healthy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I wish the Cavs would get their act together. New Jersey could make the playoffs and not knock-out Philly in the process, which would be really frustrating.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Philly's last few games aren't too difficult. Chances of two lotto picks aren't looking so good. Go Nets, Go Cavs.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't see the Nets passing Philly right now.
If the Nets end up going 3-2 the rest of the way, they'll be 41-41.
If that happens, Philly can still make it ahead of them by ending their season 3-3, or even 2-4 if they manage to beat NJ in their final meeting of the season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well Orlando just lost to Cleveland tonight. They're 4.5 games out of the playoffs, they're not going to catch Philly or the Cavs.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

It's down to the Nets and Cavs to keep PHI out.

Damn.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If the Nets make the playoffs, but knock out the Cavs and not the Sixers.. that could be terrible for us, because Cavs will look to draft a PG.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vigilante said:


> If the Nets make the playoffs, but knock out the Cavs and not the Sixers.. that could be terrible for us, because Cavs will look to draft a PG.


You're right, that would be devastating. 
Good thing they won tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Philly lost to Boston tonight, hurting their chances of leading the Atlantic. Hopefully the Nets will win tomorrow and the Cavs on Thursday.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice, Cleveland is now a game ahead of Philly. 
Hopefully it can stay that way.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

The Nets lost tonite to Indiana, big loss for them if they won tonite n Philly lost tomorrow then they would both be tied for the 8th spot


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Sixers are pretty much in I'd say.
Big game coming up between the Nets and the Sixers though.
Nets fans will be praying that the Heat can beat the Sixers first.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't know about the Sixers being in for sure..

There going to get beat by Miami tonight (game in progress), then they have to play @ Indiana and @ New Jersey (could be the deciding game).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dammit! The freaking Sixers are going to beat the freaking Heat tonight!

With :30 seconds left Shaq has attempted only 9 shots this game. D-Wade has 42 points but has taken 31 shots.

Marc Freaking Jackson has 24 points.

What the hell?!

And this is with Cleveland losing an awful home game to the lowly Knicks.


When are the Raps going to start to have some luck?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is ridiculous. And watch, like the Nets win the lottery or something.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

How did the Sixer beat Miami?? the sixers pick ain't lookin like late lottery now


----------



## notorious (Jan 17, 2005)

speedythief said:


> When are the Raps going to start to have some luck?


hopefully soon


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

damn doesnt look good for the NETS... 76ers soon to clinch 8th spot if NJN loses to Toronto tomorrow...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

wasn't all bad, though. having the knicks pull out a victory they didn't "deserve" is kind of like a bonus. they have the bobcats and the hawks left on their schedule so they might still pass us in the standings, and we might then move up a spot in the lotto. as it stands, they're still a game back. 

tonight's cleveland - new york game was a no-win, no-lose situation for the raps. i think we'll have a few more of those before this season comes to a close. to be honest, i don't know how healthy it is to follow the scoreboard this way anymore. first of all, it's confusing: one win doesn't just mean one win, it usually has effects on down the line. moreover, one game isn't just one game- the teams are playing for playoff berths, playoff seeds, draft picks, pride, etc. ... it's ridiculous. i almost want to take a break and come back when the 82-game train has been completely run out of town. 

we could sit here complaining about bad luck forever and to no avail. it might be a better idea to just not follow this bizarre chapter of the season. we'll get the philly pick, we can be sure of that, and it'll be somewhere between 14 and 18. pulling on 14 like vikings is just pointless at this stage in the year, it won't make a difference anyway. 

hopefully the list of underclassmen to declare will get longer, though. that's one thing to hope for. jack and shelden, for example, are both still on campus, and i wouldn't mind if they submitted their names for consideration soon to make the group deeper than normal. 14 or 18 just wouldn't matter if the 18 draft had an extra five quality players. 

i suppose that's what i use to defend myself against this incredible run by the sixers to make the playoffs. but hey, it could be worse: the sixers could fall into the lotto, *win* the lotto, and then give us next year's pick which would be in the mid-20s (in all likelihood). it could be a lot worse for the raptors... but yes, it could be better, too... i know. 

peace


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

It's just amazing how everything has worked out for Philly and not for Toronto. 

PHI makes a horrible trade for Webber, giving up all their frontcourt depth. CWebb struggles and even misses quite a few games. And they still keep winning. Iverson is just incredible.

Meanwhile ORL and CLE looked like locks for the playoffs and they both completely self-destruct. Its not like Philly went on a big run to pass them.

A month ago I was more worried about PHI moving past us in the lotto and not getting their pick. Now it seems almost certain the PHI pick will be locked in at 15 or 16. Will still get us a very good wing player.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow.... Sixers win again today and overtook Cavs for 7th seed

our picks as of right now looks - 9th and 17th overall and with Denver on a brink of becoming a elite team next year....



That VC trade is looking worst and worst everyday.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Golden State is close to overtaking us. They are half a game behind.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

New York is right behind us as well, hopefully we'll lose our remaining games. 
That doesn't mean I want people to stop posting in the game threads though!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Knicks won today. Currently we are tied with the Knicks for 8th place, with Golden State half a game behind.

The Knicks play Charlotte and Atlanta in their next two contests. They should win at least two of their last four games, and since we don't have the tiebreaker with them in our favour, we need to lose, or they need to win. We can't finish tied with them.

Golden State has only two games left, against the Lakers and Jazz. They should win both games. Again, we need to lose and they need to win, because the tie breaker isn't in our favour.


On the other end, Philly has three gams left: a huge one against New Jersey, then two stinkers against Milwaukee and Atlanta. Let's assume they go 2-1 in these games, losing to New Jersey.

Jersey is two games behind them right now. If they beat Philly, they close the gap to one game. Even if they win their other two games, tough ones against Boston and Washington, they still can't catch Philly (if Philly beats Milwaukee and Atlanta). The best we can hope for at this point is that Cleveland passes Philly and we get the 15th pick as a result. Not great, but not too deep to get a good player.

Basically, unless Philly blows it and loses two or three of their next three games, we won't be getting a second lottery pick.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Golden State versus the Lakers tonight. Let's Go Warr-iors, let's go!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

well so much for our 2 lottery picks...the 6ers just made the playoffs by blowing out the Bucks....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> well so much for our 2 lottery picks...the 6ers just made the playoffs by blowing out the Bucks....


Yeah.
All we can hope for is if they can somehow end up in 8th, not 7th.
Is that still possible?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

unless they loose tomorow and the Nets win the rest of the games i think that would a tiebreaker which New Jersey owns


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> unless they loose tomorow and the Nets win the rest of the games i think that would a tiebreaker which New Jersey owns


Eh. I want to see Cleveland make the post season.
It'll be tough though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Eh. I want to see Cleveland make the post season.
> It'll be tough though.


Yeah, I want to see King in the playoffs. I can't believe he's still going strong. Did you know he's played more minutes than any other player in the NBA this year (3293 and counting)? And he's 20. Hard to imagine.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Yeah, I want to see King in the playoffs. I can't believe he's still going strong. Did you know he's played more minutes than any other player in the NBA this year (3293 and counting)? And he's 20. Hard to imagine.


He's really never taken a day off.
Even during the All Star Break, he had his hands full. First he was in the Rookie vs Sophmore Challenge, then two days later he was in the actual All Star Game.
It would have been great to see him participating in the Slam Dunk Competition though. I guess it just goes to show you how much everyone wants to see Lebron.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Nice! 

98-77 in the 3rd for Warrors.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Yeah, I want to see King in the playoffs. I can't believe he's still going strong. Did you know he's played more minutes than any other player in the NBA this year (3293 and counting)? And he's 20. Hard to imagine.


that could really end up hurting him in the long run...the way the NBA is now..u really must use ur star players very very cautiously....


----------

